# My feelings



## jimmysole (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I stumbled across this site when looking up something to confirm how I feel. I have been diagnosed with GAD. I wake up basically every day feeling this way:

1) Not feeling real, like the outside world is strange and unfamiliar.
2) Not recognizing myself at all, like I'm totally detached from myself.
3) Feeling like there is somewhere else I should be, that this place I am at doesn't feel right
4) Obsessing about this feeling all day long.
5) Feeling like I have completely lost my mind and there is no fixing me.
6) Freaking out over every word or action or thought.
7) Total terror almost every second of the day







Very depressed I can't enjoy anything
9) Can't concentrate at all.
10) No interest in anything
11) Total hopelessness.

That's basically how I feel every day..


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I stumbled across this site when looking up something to confirm how I feel. I have been diagnosed with GAD. I wake up basically every day feeling this way:
> 
> ...


Hello Jimmy
You have perfectly described feelings of depersonalization and derealization.Did you already speak about these symptoms to the person who diagnosed you with GAD? Are you taking any medication for GAD? and what kind of medication,if i may ask?


----------



## jimmysole (Feb 10, 2010)

Mario said:


> Hello Jimmy
> You have perfectly described feelings of depersonalization and derealization.Did you already speak about these symptoms to the person who diagnosed you with GAD? Are you taking any medication for GAD? and what kind of medication,if i may ask?


I never really told my doctor about it because I thought it was proof I have totally lost my mind. I have an appointment tomorrow with her and I did write down how I feel all the time on paper to tell her. I am taking Zoloft and Lamictal right now, I stopped taking them abruptly (not a very wise idea), but am getting put back on them now. I was on Zoloft, Lamictal, Ablify, Cogentin, and Neurotin. DON'T EVER stop taking medication cold turkey. It's a living nightmare if you do (in my opinion)


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> I never really told my doctor about it because I thought it was proof I have totally lost my mind. I have an appointment tomorrow with her and I did write down how I feel all the time on paper to tell her. I am taking Zoloft and Lamictal right now, I stopped taking them abruptly (not a very wise idea), but am getting put back on them now. I was on Zoloft, Lamictal, Ablify, Cogentin, and Neurotin. DON'T EVER stop taking medication cold turkey. It's a living nightmare if you do (in my opinion)


I find it to be a very good idea that you wrote everything down on a paper.Show it to your doctor if necessary.Sometimes,it gets hard for us,specially when we are in front of a doctor to explain exactly what we are feeling and we tend to forget telling the doctors about important things as well.
And i agree with you,we should never stop a medication just cold turkey as the withdrawal symptoms can be worse than the illness itself.
I wish you all the luck to the appointment with your doctor.Hope things to improve from now on.

And listen,you are not going crazy,you are not losing your mind.That's just a very common idea that comes to our DP/DR'd minds.

Take care


----------



## jimmysole (Feb 10, 2010)

Mario said:


> I find it to be a very good idea that you wrote everything down on a paper.Show it to your doctor if necessary.Sometimes,it gets hard for us,specially when we are in front of a doctor to explain exactly what we are feeling and we tend to forget telling the doctors about important things as well.
> And i agree with you,we should never stop a medication just cold turkey as the withdrawal symptoms can be worse than the illness itself.
> I wish you all the luck to the appointment with your doctor.Hope things to improve from now on.
> 
> ...


I told her everything and she said it was a type of dissociative disorder. So at least now she knows what I am feeling and how to best help me. Thanks again guys.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> I told her everything and she said it was a type of dissociative disorder. So at least now she knows what I am feeling and how to best help me. Thanks again guys.


Excellent stuff








Sounds like you're off to a good start.


----------



## grues0me (Feb 12, 2010)

My doc told me this kind of state can be triggered by some severe emotional shock. Since i hade a horror time after my wife left me (was even thinking about suicide) i should believe that. But those DP symptoms just feel too physical to me, like an illness, so it makes it hard to believe for me and this fear, it could be something severe (tumor, cancer, other disease) makes it even worse. In the beginning i have been to a doc for a checkup several times, until he told me "you ARE physically healthy for christs sake"...but still, now after 2 years, the fear remains.


----------



## Nugget (Jan 12, 2010)

The fear remains... I feel you haha.

Think about it this way: If fear will help you solve something, then by all means go ahead and have fear. But if it won't make a difference (other than limiting yourself), then try to give fear the f**k it attitude, push it away like the useless piece of shit it is.

Fear is only useful when you'll solve a problem due to the fear of a consequence. Or if something's threatening your survival. Other than that, it's just us humans tripping about nothing really


----------



## Irukandji (Apr 4, 2010)

Your homework is to control your fear, you do not have to accept it! You have the choice!


----------

